# Outdoor Ring Size



## They Call Me Pete (Oct 27, 2009)

This is a goal of mine for next year. A very big one but shooting for the moon. My girls jump and like to do barrels/game stuff. They do have access to our barns indoor/outdoor but once horses are home(2 come home in a month and 3rd in spring) I'd like for them to have a place to ride. So what size do you have in your backyard/farm ?


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

My "ring" is also adjoining my paddock area....
It is 120' wide by 180' long that I can close the gates and truly ride in....no obstacles unless I put them there. 
I could easily ride in a 80' x 120' or smaller if needed...it is just wonderful to be able to ask for very forward movement and not be on a bend.
My friends had a 60'x100' foot arena at their home...it worked too.
To me, it is really important that the horse have a chance to move on a "long side" for a few strides before again bending their body for a sweeping or tight turn...

Since sizes for games and jumping arenas can and do vary, learning to ride in large or small teaches them to better rate and control their horses under all conditions they encounter.
What ever you can make, do as large as possible with some type of "visible" boundary markers so the ring is known as "the ring". 
When you think it is large enough, remember you may have 3 people riding at the same time with your horses home together...spaces get small fast then.

Here are some "common" sizes for arenas...
And of course the pictures of arenas in various sizes and shapes for some ideas...
_StableWise - Arena Construction - Size
https://images.search.yahoo.com/sea...ommon+horse+riding+arena+sizes&fr=tightropetb

:runninghorse2:_....


----------



## They Call Me Pete (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks for the input and link


----------



## gnpenning (Aug 19, 2017)

You didn't mention how much room you have to work with??

Will you need to add or remove fill?

What kinda of drainage issues if any you might have? 

How many will be riding at the same time? 

Do you want to have a section set for barrels and another for jumps or other gaming? 

What do you have for equipment to work the arena? 

How do you plan on watering it? 

You don't want to spend all day working it or wetting it down so it won't be a dust bowl. 

My outdoor is 150 x 300. The indoor is 70 x 150. I've roped inside. The header needs to set you up right and dont waste time on your heal shot. The outdoor you have more time. Much better for teaching a horse and rider how to rate and track. 

Both arenas have had barrels, jumps and other gaming set up, along with sorting and penning. indoor has a alleyway for working cattle. Lost less than 3' 

Bigger is better but requires more work and investment to maintain.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

I agree that larger is better, esp if you are going to do things like flying lead changes and have a run down to a sliding stop.
Other then that, you can do with smaller size, just to start a horse, work on all basics.
When I did train western riding hroses, I taught straight line flying changes, just riding down our road, or in a open filed, once crops were off. You can then set a horse up for that change, and then just wait, versus making the horse anxious with a wall coming up
Thus, I like an outdoor arena, but if size limits what I wish to do, I just use the road or some field, or haul to an indoor arena that accommodates what I am trying to do,
It does cost, to have top soil removed, have a base put in, and then sand hauled, so funds can sure dictate size!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Ours is 135' × 220'. It's plenty big but I wouldn't mind even bigger. We rope and work cows in it.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Our ring is 100' x 200' made with corral panels.


----------



## They Call Me Pete (Oct 27, 2009)

We have 3 acres and its lacking a level spot so will be some cuts/fills going on. As of drainage issue haven't seen any but have only been here for about 2 months. Did have heavy rains and seemed to run off and no standing water. This is in the dreaming stage right now and probably will be for a while. Lots of other projects in line before this. Luckily we have great trail access at the back of our property. Thanks for all the replies


----------



## k9kenai (Jul 1, 2017)

I am currently in the same spot as you as to figuring out a riding arena as well. First I have to get the barn in though LOL. I would also take into account the type of barrier you want (corral panels, post-and-rail, privacy fencing, etc.), the footing, if dust is a concern (it is here in NM with high winds so having some kind of moisture control is paramount here or else you lose all of your expensive footing that you have to bring in and it usually winds up in your eyes and mouth), drainage or you'll end up with puddles, etc. There are several companies online where you can buy full size panel arenas for relatively little expense however they will only deliver and you must install and you must have at least a forklift or some other freight equipment to unload the panels yourself. But for the price that they sell the arenas compared to what you would pay at a place like Tractor Supply or a building supply company I think it would be worth it, especially if you can easily get ahold of the unloading equipment and a few pairs of hands to help you.

As a side note, if you are thinking about combining both a riding ring/pasture area to save on space, I had a gelding who had a HUGE problem with not understanding that going into the ring did not ALWAYS mean it was time for turn out and play time which led to a few instances where he'd try to take off to buck and run and do the things he normally did during turn out because he'd assume (tack and rider or not) that every time we went into that ring it was time for him to play. So it took a bit of training for him to behave and understand riding time vs play time even though we were in the same area. Of course, I think my gelding was just full of himself most of the time so this may not apply to you but I thought I'd just throw it out there just in case you may have a horse (or horses) that think the same way.


----------



## They Call Me Pete (Oct 27, 2009)

Have settled on one about 60x150 or maybe a bit bigger. We are running our horse on a Paddock Paradise track so will have to see how the track plays into the equation. I have track roughed in with flags and we have a big area in the center but this may change. Now to put in 180 t-posts and 20 wood posts


----------

